# Ford 8240 SLE?



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Are these good tractors? How long will one go before they need overhauled?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Poorly maintained I've seen a late blue top 7740 that hit 16,000 hours. Another that hit 12,000 and was traded due to annoying electrical troubles (early white top). They are very good motors.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I looked hard at them myself last Spring. What I heard and read was what slowzuki was saying.

I looked at a local tractor with under 4500 hours that was on it's third electric shifter, but otherwise it was a nice tractor. If we hadn't found the 5240 I was going to go after it a little more seriously.

Really smooth shift though.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one and for what I do with it, it is outstanding. All hay, the only tillage that it does is pulling a aerway. Keeping it maintained is the key. Change the coolant every two years, and the transmission and hydraulic fluid (one and the same) every 1200 hrs, and filters yearly. Its a good well built tractor and a work horse for 96 HP. It handles every thing I have like its not even back there. It had 3400 hrs on it when I got it and so far not one issue with the engine knock on wood.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

We have a 6640 that does well...nice working engine as long as you do regular maintenance. Can't say the same for the electrical systems....pretty lousy.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

White top? The blue tops seem to have less trouble. Here's an article on buying a 7840 used:

View attachment Farmers Journal_ Second-hand guide- New Holland 7840_ Ford's big hit for the 90s - 15 February...pdf


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah it was a white top, made before the Ford NH change-over...has a ford logo. Nice article.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick,
I like your website!
Puts mine to shame. Nice work!


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey thanks! I like to try and keep it simple....easy to read and navigate. The first year we had it, we really didn't get the business from it that I thought we would. The second year, it REALLY brought business in and has been doing good ever since. A good friend of ours that we bale for designed and manages the website. Send me your website link...I'd be interested to see yours! There's a lot of good, creative hay farm websites out there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to get your guy to design mine. Mines kinda beat.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice pics. Love the old barns on top.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Friend has one and runs it hard and keeps on going. I've never owned one but did have a 7740 that was damn good, also had a ts 100 that was ok but leaned more to being a pos than good tractor.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a 6640 SL 12X12 trans.which is all manual shift.One of the best tractors I have used.I now have almost 5000 hrs on it.The main problems I have had are:

1/Electrical.I had problems with my PTO twice.The first time was a bare wire inside that was an$800.00 fix by dealer.The second was an alternator not producing enough to run the PTO.(If your tach doesn't work and Pto won't engage,thats where to look)

2/ Clutch master cylinder leaked and caused clutch to go out.

Even with these problems,I still like the tractor.Its comfortable to drive and gear selection is great for what I do.It pulls a 6X5 round baler in summer and feeds in winter.

If you are going to use it in winter make sure you plug it in as the long stroke engine will pull a battery down quick.


----------

